# My handsome man!



## Katscawn (Jun 24, 2012)

Here is a recent photo of Reuben, he is 18 weeks old today! We've had him since he was 8 weeks old. He is my first Vizsla, but third dog and my husbands first dog! 
I fell in love instantly, James took a little longer.. Of course cycling shoe and jacket chewing didn't help! However, he is a huge part of our family now and we love him to pieces!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Welcome to the forum - remember LOVE does not conquer all - but consistency does - LOL


----------



## Katscawn (Jun 24, 2012)

How do you add photos? Just realised my pics did not attach! I went to "write something" tapped on the picture icon, selected picture, then the size, it says picture uploaded, but then nothing... : /
Any help is appreciated!
Kat


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Are you using the app? If so, select "this forum" not "hosted".


----------



## Katscawn (Jun 24, 2012)

Yes, I am using the app, and I selected "this forum".. Must be doing something wrong! Will try again!


----------



## Katscawn (Jun 24, 2012)

Reuben


----------



## Katscawn (Jun 24, 2012)

Reuben


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I'd offer some advice if I could katscawn, but it took me ages to work out how to upload pics from my laptop......an i-phone is welllllll beyond me lol!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

harrigab said:


> I'd offer some advice if I could katscawn, but it took me ages to work out how to upload pics from my laptop......an i-phone is welllllll beyond me lol!


lol, obviously you sorted it ;D


----------



## Katscawn (Jun 24, 2012)

Yes, thanks!
Kat


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Great pic  

I love how, when standing, all V's sorta look like Dobi from Harry Potter.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Lovely picture...I have been trying to post pictures but there seems to be some sort of connection problem at this end ..


----------



## pippylongstocking (May 21, 2012)

I'm really envious of all your lovely pictures. I use my iPad a lot, but I haven't worked out how to upload pictures and videos yet, despite using a computer for years! I have read the other posts. Is there an app I should be using?


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

all of a sudden I can no longer post photos, I was able up until yesterday,,,does anybody know what is going on...


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

App is tapatalk on my iPhone. Love it! Well worth the $2-3. And you can use it for many forums.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Welcome to the forums!! What a cutie pie! 

I too love the app! Asked my husband to "gift" it to me ;D


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Welcome Kat!
Love the pictures - what a cute puppy!


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

You guys took the word right outa my mouth!! He _is_ a CUTE puppy!!! Glad to hear he is doing so well!


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

This is my beautiful girl in full flight


----------

